# Hiring a driver



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

We have got to the point where we can no longer do all the driving ourselves and need to take on some staff that are drivers and can help us with the workload. 

Does any one on here have people that do pick ups and drop offs for their company? If so, how have you found it?

Do they pick up the van from your work or do they take it home on the evening?

Has there been any accidents...how does the insurance work?

Thanks in advance for any advice

Jenni


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

I know from my mum that there are tax implications if you use a work vehicle and go home in it at the end of the day to the detriment of the driver - she told me this ages ago so will have to check on the details.


----------



## Tiffanyannevitale (Jun 15, 2012)

where are you?!


----------



## Barryjparsons (Nov 27, 2011)

If a driver uses your business vehicle to carry out home to work mileage then this would be classed as a taxable benefit. However if said driver is homebased then this would not be an issue as all driving would be classed as business miles. Obviously they would have to sign a declaration that the vehicle would only be used for business and they should complete a daily mileage log. (in fact I would insist on this as you have the potential for them to be using it willy nilly.)

It depends really on where and how the vehicle storage will work for you and if an employee is prepared to overnight your vehicle and how much you trust them.

Insurance would depend on whether it will be a named policy or any driver. Usually they will have to be over 21 now as young drivers were using business insurance as a cheap loophole.

They could potentially use their own vehicles as long as they have written agreement from their insurance specifically agreeing to the usage and you would pay them a mileage rate. If they use their own vehicles you should check all driving licences, insurance and MOT every 6-12 months and keep secured copies. (For protection re: Corporate manslaughter Act)

If driving your vehicles then Driving licence checks just need to be done.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

My insurance won't insure my driver to take the van home, because they claim as he's got no financial interest in it, he won't look after it. They don't seem to see him having a job as a financial incentive! I really need the van here though, as I use it weekends and sometimes I have an afternoon walk I need it for after he has finished for the day

I tried having a driver collect dog walkers and dogs, drop them in the park, go round for another group, then back to collect the first lot, but in the end decided I didn't like having walkers out there with no vehicle back up, so I have one driver & one walker collect two lots of dogs, they they split up in the park.

I've had other people drive the van since September, and there was one small minor incident that was easily fixed. Recruitment is something you get better at the more you do it! I found taking on anyone under 25 far too expensive, although I did add a 22 year old for 3 months when my first driver left me without warning. She gave notice, but as she wouldn't give me a reason why I didn't let her work it.


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you for your replies 

@totally pets - will look into that one, thanks for letting me know.

@Tiffanyannevitale - I am in Barnsley, South Yorkshire.

@Barryjparsons - Thanks for all your advice. We have previousely had drivers that used their own vehicles to go from house to house to do dog walks, but found it was very expensive paying for their time and mileage. Plus due to our numbers for Day Care we need them to be driving our vans now....just seems like a bit of a minefield. Not sure what to do with the vans on a night yet, but thank you for explaining the options 

@Boredom busters - I tried looking into adding some one younger than 25 and they would not even give me a quote as she is a new driver....they said to call back in a year  Our situation also sounds a little different to yours as the drivers would be driving them up to our Centre where there are staff to care for them.

Problem that I am now having tis finding the right person....it needs to be some one that loves dogs, as it involves getting them from the house and putting them in the van and then getting them out at the Centre. But everyone that is applying wither wants to work mostly with animals....and this does not involve much contact with the dogs, or people that want to do driving but are not prepared to work with the dogs. :mad2:

Thanks,

Jenni


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes I can see that could be tough! My training/daycare centre is just opening, but I've been doing daycare at home a while. All dogs are walked off site, so they get to walk the dogs as well deliver them to me.

Could you send a member of your centre staff with the driving to do all the dog handling?


----------

